# Sticky  Puppy Food Ingredient and Nutrition Spreadsheet



## Ken Clean-Air System

Hi all, since there always are questions about food recommendations for our puppies I have been compiling a spreadsheet with some basic ingredient and nutritional information on some foods that are often recommended, and some that are not. I have found it useful when thinking about what food to consider rotating into Jasmine's diet and when looking to switch foods ... although I have mostly decided on my choices of food for Jazz, I have continued to update the sheet anyway in hopes that others may find it useful.

If there is anything anyone would like me to add, change, or any other suggestions to improve it please let me know. I will continue to update either way, but it would be helpful if others that may find it useful could let me know what I should add and/or change.

Anyhow, here is the link for anyone who may be interested, and I hope that someone aside from myself finds it useful  : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsBcSQ8_xK_ndDRkYWo3NmRSWEl4T1NuX290bG5ULVE


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I hope everyone looks at it. Great information. 

But 2 things that I think are really important. #1., is the food made in-house? I feel this is almost as important as the ingredient list. #2 who do is supplying them? This is pretty hard to figure out and takes some serious research. I found that Tyson supplies a lot of chicken meal. But their chicken meal is bone heavy, and that ='s low grade C. meal. If your interested, they will give those numbers in a spread sheet and you can get it from them. Brothers gets their C. meal form them and after checking this out, I rate Brothers as a 2 star food, where as some people think they are great. Very little meat in Brothers, due to this. Just one of many dog food companies who get their meal from Tyson. UGH, is the word if your dog food company is getting their meal from Tyson.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Thanks for the comment. I am considering at least including the manufacturer of each food, assuming that information is available and emailing a few companies about calcium and phosphorus info for those foods that don't include it in their GA. 

Not sure how much else I'll add at this point though as there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of interest in having the info available in this format. Oh well, at least it was useful to me :shrug:


----------



## gaia_bear

Sorry, I've taken a look but never commented. It was very useful for me, I recently switched Gaia to Acana Pacifica and it was nice to have a list of other foods to quickly compare main ingredients. 

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I'm making it a sticky so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## NancyJ

I like it. Its helpul

I would suggest to add a date reviewed field because the formulas change (for example Acana is now different than the 29.7lb bags with new formulas)

And a link to a vendor website.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Gaia_bear - thanks, glad it was useful for you. 

Jean - thanks for making this a sticky. Guess I have no choice but to keep updating it now 

Nancy - thanks for the suggestions. I need to update a couple of the Acana formulas and find out what the new large bag size it. I will also make the names of each food either a link to the companies homepage or possibly a link to the formula itself for anyone who want to see the entire ingredient list or full GA. I will also add a column to indicate when each entry was last updated. 

I think I am also going to either redo or remove the pricing info altogether. Local prices only really matter to me, and the online prices will probably fluctuate too often to keep up to date. Maybe I could just link to places where it is available online?

Anyhow, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Lots of updates over the last couple days ... Hopefully for the better


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Here is a cleaner, html version of the sheet: Quick Reference Puppy Food Nutrition Chart.

I would replace the link in the original post, but I can no longer edit that post.


----------



## CelticGlory

Thank you so much Ken, this will be very helpful to a lot of people not just new puppy owners, but those who need to know what to feed and can find out the lbs per bag of the food before they switch.


----------



## breyer08

This is a wonderful spreadsheet. It really makes me wonder about Science Diet... my puppy has been on it since before we got her, and she has been doing wonderfully on it (gorgeous shiny satin coat, healthy), but it appears to be the only food on the list that doesn't have meat as the first ingredient...


----------



## NancyJ

That is WONDERFUL.


----------



## paulag1955

It's going to be especially helpful to people who are trying to work around allergies.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Great chart!
Unless they’ve changed since the recall fiasco, Solid Gold and Canidae is manufactured by Diamond.
Blue Buffalo is manufactured by Dad’s in PA and CJ Corp. in KS. Simmons manufactures their canned food.
Eagle Pack, Wellness/Wellpet are owned by Berwind and manufactured in their own plant in IN
Hope this helps!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!

The info about Blue Buffalo is definitely helpful. I knew that CJ made some of their dry foods at one point but was unsure if they still did. The information I have been able to find about where their food is manufactured is quite outdated and from what I have seen, they will not confirm anything or give any information about who and where their food is manufactured, which is why I left the manufactured by info about their foods blank.

WellPet's foods are, as far as I know, still only 'mostly' manufactured at their own facilities. Diamond made some of them until recently, but that contract is ended AFAIK. I forgot to add the info about WellPet being a Berwind company though, so I will add that now.

Canidae and Solid Gold are another somewhat unknown ... Canidae now has their own facility and it is turning out product now. How much I'm not sure ... I don't think they are making everything in house at this point, and whether their relationship with Diamond is ongoing is, again, unclear. Solid Gold no longer contracts with Diamond. Their 'News' section of their homepage makes it clear that their relationship with Diamond is at an end. However, the one formula that I have included on the chart so far does not have a new manufacturer yet, so any remaining stock was manufactured before their contract with Diamond ended. Here is the quote from their website:



> June 21, 2012
> 
> Until April of this year, Diamond Pet Foods made four dry dog foods for us: WolfKing, WolfCub, Just a Wee Bit, and Hund-n-Flocken. In the middle of April, our manufacturing contract with Diamond was unexpectedly terminated. Our other manufacturer, Crosswinds Pet Foods, started making Hund-n-Flocken, but they are unable to make the three bison foods. We are working on setting up a new manufacturing facility for WolfKing, WolfCub, and Just a Wee Bit but it is taking a bit more time than we expected.
> The last time batches of WolfKing, WolfCub and Just a Wee Bit were made was in the middle of April. Unfortunately, our supply has been exhausted and we are out of stock on all sizes of all three foods, except for a small amount of 4 lb WolfKing available for distributor order.
> We know this situation is extremely inconvenient and difficult for our customers who rely on these foods. Until we can get the foods back in production, we are recommending MMillennia for dogs eating WolfKing, MMillennia or Barking at the Moon for dogs eating Just a Wee Bit, and Hundchen Flocken for puppies eating WolfCub.
> Please do not hesitate to contact us at 800-364-4863 or [email protected] with any questions about this situation.
> We are working as fast as we can to get these foods back on the shelves and back in your dogsâ�� food bowls. We will keep everyone apprised of any new information.


And a link to the page where this is from: Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - News

Thanks again everyone, I am continuing to add more foods to the chart and welcome any suggestions on how it can be improved.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Momto2GSDs said:


> Great chart!
> Unless they’ve changed since the recall fiasco, Solid Gold and Canidae is manufactured by Diamond.
> Blue Buffalo is manufactured by Dad’s in PA and CJ Corp. in KS. Simmons manufactures their canned food.
> Eagle Pack, Wellness/Wellpet are owned by Berwind and manufactured in their own plant in IN
> Hope this helps!


Canidea, has a new facility, which is up and running. This is a link to where and who makes what. Some have changed, but not many. My hat goes off to these companies who are dropping Diamond, hopefully it well send a message to how much people love their pets and that we are getting more educated in pet food.

The Pet Food List. Pet Food brands, manufacturers, products, ingredients, sources, cat, dog, food.

http://www.thepetfoodlist.com/manufacturers.htm


----------



## Lucy Dog

Any chance you could add the maximum calcium percentage instead of just those minimum amounts? 

Also, ash percentages would be helpful too.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I'll see what I can do about max calcium and phosphorus numbers, ash percentages as well. It will take a barrage of e-mails and/or phone calls and no guarantee that everyone will be forthcoming with the information, but I will try to get what I can.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'm just mentioning the max calcium because that's what really matters (among other things) when trying to figure out an appropriate food for a puppy. The minimum amount really isn't that important because you need to know the range - min to max. Since this is a spreadsheet for puppies, I'd think you'd need that max amount too.

Ash usually goes hand in hand with calcium. Typically, the more ash, the more calcium. I generally like to feed lower ash kibbles.

Nice job with the spreadsheet though. Definitely a big help and a good reference guide.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Max calcium is rarely more than a few tenths of a percent higher than minimum. As fed numbers are great as it gives the real picture of what you get. Ash tends to depend on how much bone matter is in the meat meals that are used. Very few companies publish the ash content and even fewer publish the max or as fed levels of nutrients like calcium and phosphorus. I agree that all of those figures would be very useful to have and I'll start e-mailing those that don't list them in the next couple days. Hopefully the majority will be helpful in providing the info. 

Thanks for the suggestions by the way.


----------



## Lucy Dog

A lot of the max calcium numbers, if not on the bag, can be found on the website. You'll definitely have to email around a little bit if that's something you wanted to add. Just a suggestion.

For the ash, that's going to be a little harder to get. You'll definitely have to email or call around for that... assuming that's something you were interested in adding.


----------



## LoveEcho

I would love to see a comparison between the Pinnacle limited ingredient foods! This is fantastic!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Thanks! I'm still planning on adding more brands and formulas to the list, I will add the Pinnacle foods next.


----------



## DollBaby

Great list! Add Halo!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

DollBaby said:


> Great list! Add Halo!


Thanks for the comment. I sent an e-mail to Halo requesting calcium, phosphorus, and ash information for their formulas. When I hear back from them I will be sure to add them to the list.


----------



## Roemly's Mama

great info! thanks!


----------



## mydogs

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SPOTACUS MAXIMUS

Bravo. Nice work. Very helpful.


----------



## Maria123

Hi just brought my German Shepard 7 week old pup home few hours ago was just after some tips on what I should feed her and what dry snacks I can give her... I'm from Australia. Breeder said raw meat finely chopped and little dry biscuit's when I picked up I saw her eating bread mixed with milk... Any tips will do please, thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Nice spreadsheet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 607528

Has anybody heard of the dog food Nutragold ProBreeder? It was suggested to me by the breeder or our 8 week puppy. 
It says it is made in the USA. 
Any knowledge on this?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

607528 said:


> Has anybody heard of the dog food Nutragold ProBreeder? It was suggested to me by the breeder or our 8 week puppy.
> It says it is made in the USA.
> Any knowledge on this?


This particular brand seems to be sold in countries other than the USA and Canada, but sold in India.

It is made by the Diamond Company, of which personally, I am not a fan.

I would go with a better quality food that is available in your country called Farmina Pet Foods (made in Italy) which many people on this site feed:
Popular Pet Food Brands in Pakistan (scroll down to bottom of page where you see a picture of a fresh fish).

Moms


----------



## Myrna

helpful worksheet...


----------

